# Sourcing company or deal direct with factory



## jamesleatham (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm launching a brand of tshirts and we are about to go into production. Despite the fact I have mild business experience in other areas I have just embarked on my first commercial venture in the fashion industry and am seeking some advice.

Would you recommend dealing directly with the factory or using a sourcing company/agent to do all the work until it arrives in the UK. What are the financial repercussions/risk factor for dealing directly with the supplier??

If you have any contacts, be it outsourcing companies or factories I can rely on please let me know...

JAMES


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

One thought comes to mind is if you're importing goods into your Country, and if your Country's customs laws are anything like here in the USA, you'll need a broker to deal with paperwork, customs duties, & the general hassle invloved in getting outside products into your Country.


----------

